# Anyone else have a small male?



## Chelleeery (Feb 3, 2018)

My White Shepherd is 15months old and he only weighs 55lbs. Is there anyone else out there that has a male Shepherd this small? 

He did have some health issues when he was younger so I don’t know if this contributed to his size but he did have parvo as a puppy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice looking boy! I like that big dark spot on his tongue! My male has one too, not as big though. My male is 85 ish, I’m hoping my future gsd will be 50 lb-er, much easier to pack and typically more agile than the big ones.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

No, my boy currently 100lb, I didn't expect him to get so big, I would have preferred if he'd come in a smaller package. I'd save money on medication, I'd be able to lift him in a medical emergency, and he'd take up a whole lot less space in the car and in the house.


----------



## Chelleeery (Feb 3, 2018)

Nigel said:


> Nice looking boy! I like that big dark spot on his tongue! My male has one too, not as big though. My male is 85 ish, I’m hoping my future gsd will be 50 lb-er, much easier to pack and typically more agile than the big ones.


Thank you! His dark spot on his tongue is very distinct! But yeah everyone just has bigger GSDs and I’m always insecure about his weight! But I’m not going to lie he is a pretty agile boy!


----------



## Chelleeery (Feb 3, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> No, my boy currently 100lb, I didn't expect him to get so big, I would have preferred if he'd come in a smaller package. I'd save money on medication, I'd be able to lift him in a medical emergency, and he'd take up a whole lot less space in the car and in the house.


That’s a big boy! I honestly wish my boy was a bit bigger, I was hoping to use him for service work but that didn’t turn out the way I wanted. But I’m sorry you have to deal with all those issues with your boy!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Both of my boys are rather small for the breed. Tilden is PB and is the correct height (25”) but has always been very lean, about 60lbs. It never concerned me and I appreciated his build (my females were significantly larger).

Keystone (pictured), is my tiny guy and I’m borderline obsessed with his size...hoping to someday find another! He’s 22.5” (I’m 5’9 for reference) and 55lbs, normal build. He is a rescue from a backyard breeding operation where “some Belgians and other herding types” were also on the premises. I’m planning to dna test him at some point. But in the meantime keeping a list of lines that produce smaller dogs so that I can stay with the breed.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

My female is only 58lbs and my 7 month old male is already 75lbs. I needed a larger dog for mobility work. I LOVE the size of my female. So easy to pick up. She’s so fast and agile. I really like smaller shepherds.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

konathegsd said:


> My female is only 58lbs and my 7 month old male is already 75lbs. I needed a larger dog for mobility work. I LOVE the size of my female. So easy to pick up. She’s so fast and agile. I really like smaller shepherds.


Petite shepherds ftw! 

My 11 month old is 58lbs as of just the other day. She's been this size for probably 4 months now if seems. I'm totally content with the smaller size. One of her male litter mates she meets up with every now and then is 90lbs! Crazy the difference. 

Smaller the more fast and agile! Probably less prone to injury as well since not as much weight on the joints.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The sire of my B litter was not a big dog. 68# and maybe 60 cm if he stretched a bit. I like smaller athletic dogs.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Good looking dog! Lucky you he's on the smaller side, gotta love the quickness and agility :thumbup:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It is not uncommon for parvo pups to be a bit smaller then they could have been. There seems to be some correlation to the age they get it. Pups who get it younger are less likely to see impact on growth then pups who get it when they are a bit older.
Or he could just be small. How big were his parents?


----------



## Chelleeery (Feb 3, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> It is not uncommon for parvo pups to be a bit smaller then they could have been. There seems to be some correlation to the age they get it. Pups who get it younger are less likely to see impact on growth then pups who get it when they are a bit older.
> Or he could just be small. How big were his parents?


He was quite young when he had parvo I think 5-6weeks? But the sire was above average size he was at least 100lbs but the mother was only 55lbs according to the breeder.


----------



## Squad50FF (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a white GSD that usually hangs around ~60 lbs. Don't know how tall he is, never bothered to measure. He is a rescue so don't know his background. He did deal with some illness when he was younger so maybe it contributed.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Your gorgeous white gsd outweighs my Baron by 1 lb.! In Oct when Baron was nearly 16 months old at his annual checkup, he weighed 54 lbs.


----------



## Chelleeery (Feb 3, 2018)

Mary Beth said:


> Your gorgeous white gsd outweighs my Baron by 1 lb.! In Oct when Baron was nearly 16 months old at his annual checkup, he weighed 54 lbs.


Thank you! And oh man that’s nice to know there’s another dog out there about his size!!


----------



## elcole (Oct 16, 2018)

Mine's only 16 weeks old but only weighing 11kg, so he is smaller than others his age but I have no idea if he will continue to stay on the small side or that his growth spurts are slower in coming. I'm hoping he stays naturally lean to be honest.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Ranger is at 61.5, but that is down from 63. Jan 6 he will be 23 months old.

He's been doing a lot of extra fence running with neighbors dog the last month or so.


----------

